

Advertise on CNN and get one conversion for over $2,000 in ad spend - arbuge
http://cnn.sl.advertising.com/admin/advertisers/indexPl.jsp

======
espitia
It may be the wrong image to advertise their ad product but I can imagine
$2000 ad spend for a $8,000 LTV being pretty good :) (1k/mo at 8 months)

